# /usr auf separater Partition

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da mein /usr Dateisystem auf einer separaten Partition liegt wird es seit geraumer nicht mehr auf Fehler gecheckt.

Ich lasse meinen Kernel mit genkernel bauen. Also habe ich eine initrd. Leider klappt der Check doch nicht.

meine grub config sieht so aus:

```

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.2-gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.2-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda8 devtmpfs.mount=0

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.2-gentoo

```

Was mache ich falsch?Last edited by Tinitus on Thu Jan 31, 2013 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syn0ptik

Du muss schau /dev/fstab oder mount die partition mit mount command.

----------

## cryptosteve

/etc/fstab  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

letztes Feld

----------

## Tinitus

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> letztes Feld

 

Hallo,

das sieht bei mir so aus:

```
/dev/sda5      /usr      ext4      noatime      0 1
```

Bei den anderen Partitionen funktioniert es...

----------

## py-ro

Da sollte eine 2 sein, die 1 ist nur für / gedacht.

----------

## Tinitus

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Da sollte eine 2 sein, die 1 ist nur für / gedacht.

 

Hallo,

bis vor einem halben Jahr ging es zumindest so für etliche Jahre...

Ich meine eigentlich das hier:

```
 Your system has /usr on a separate partition. This means

 * you will need to use an initramfs to pre-mount /usr before

 * udev runs.

 * 

 * If this is not set up before your next reboot, udev may work;

 * However, you also may experience failures which are very

 * difficult to troubleshoot.

 * 

 * For a more detailed explanation, see the following URL:

 * http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken
```

Das kommt beim udev Update.

Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht klar.  bei mir geht es nicht.

----------

## bell

Die Initramfs mountet "/" und falls ja, wahrscheinlich auch /usr nur readonly. Erst nach dem fsck wird rewrite re-mounted read-write. Die beiden Themen haben also nichts mit einander zu tun. Überprüfe wie schon 2x vorgeschlagen die fstab, denn diese wertet der "fsck" aus.

----------

## Tinitus

 *bell wrote:*   

> Die Initramfs mountet "/" und falls ja, wahrscheinlich auch /usr nur readonly. Erst nach dem fsck wird rewrite re-mounted read-write. Die beiden Themen haben also nichts mit einander zu tun. Überprüfe wie schon 2x vorgeschlagen die fstab, denn diese wertet der "fsck" aus.

 

Hallo,

eine Änderung des Eintrags in der fstab brachte leider keinen Erfolg. Wenn /usr nur readonly gemountet wäre...wäre ja alles schön, da fsck seine Arbeit verrichten könnte. Es ist aber fälschlicherweise schon rw gemountet.

Dieses falsche Verhalten tritt erst seit einem Update vor einem halben Jahr auf. Wie beschrieben vorher ging es ja schon so seit ein paar Jahren auch mit den falschen Einsen in der fstab.

Es gibt auch einen Bugreport. Nur wie beschrieben ich werd nicht schlau daraus...

Edit hier noch der Link zum Bugreport:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410605

----------

## Tinitus

Keiner einen Tipp. Ist mittlerweile sehr müßig von CD zu mounten um die Partition zu checken.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Du musst dazu nicht von CD booten.

Es ist möglich den check zu erzwingen. Dazu legst du auf der Partition die gecheckt werden soll ein File an

 *Quote:*   

> # touch /forcefsck

  und beim nächsten reboot wird der check ausgeführt und das File wieder gelöscht.

Ist letztlich aber auch nur eine Krücke.

Ich denke, das hat mit Udev zu tun. Dein /usr wird von Udev zu spät erkannt. Es wird zwar noch eingehängt, führt aber den check nicht aus.

"Upstream" will dass du eine initramfs verwendest, wenn du eine separate /usr hast. Es hat die letzten 20 Jahre eigentlich alles prima funktioniert, nur seitdem "Upsteam" hier einen Fehler gefunden hat (oder dies glaubt) wird alle getan, damit es nicht mehr funktioniert.

Du könntest eudev versuchen. Soll mit separaten /usr besser klar kommen.

Ich nutze zwar eudev, aber keine separate /usr. Ob es funktioniert kann ich also nicht sagen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Tinitus

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Du musst dazu nicht von CD booten.
> 
> Es ist möglich den check zu erzwingen. Dazu legst du auf der Partition die gecheckt werden soll ein File an
> 
>  *Quote:*   # touch /forcefsck  und beim nächsten reboot wird der check ausgeführt und das File wieder gelöscht.
> ...

 

Hallo,

zunächst erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort. Möchte jetzt auch nicht "Klugscheißen". Aber da /usr ja schon aus der initrd Readonly eingebunden ist klappt das mit dem fsck nicht. /usr/wäre ja sowieso mit dem Check dran. Da hilft auch das Anlegen der Datei nichts.

Was mir gerade mal aufgefallen ist. Jetzt bekam ich noch Meldungen beim Start von

/var/log/rc.log würde fehlen

verschieden lost+ found würden fehlen

/run/openrc/rc.log würde fehlen.

Dateisystemcheck wurde wegen nicht behebbarer Fehler abgebrochen. Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal eine Ubuntu CD gebootet. Die hat keine Fehler gefunden.

Sehr bedenklich und nicht gerade Vertrauens erweckend was da läuft...

Ich hoffe jemand findet da bald eine Lösung. Leider kann ich es nicht selber...

Möchte aber auch nicht mein System neu bauen bzw. umziehen. Nur wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig wenn ich das so sehe.

Welche Partitionen legt man extra?

Dazu werde ich mal einen neuen Thread beginnen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Aber da /usr ja schon aus der initrd Readonly eingebunden ist klappt das mit dem fsck nicht.

  Sorry, dass ich das überlesen habe, aber der ganze Thread ist etwas schwer zu lesen.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> /var/log/rc.log würde fehlen

  kannst du, wenns denn tatsächlich fehlt, mit "rc_logger="YES"" in /etc/rc.conf einschalten.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> verschieden lost+ found würden fehlen

  das könnte der Grund sein warum dein fsck nicht geht. Imho verwendet fsck dieses Verzeichnis.

lost+found wird beim Anlegen des Filesystems mit erstellt und sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> /run/openrc/rc.log würde fehlen.

  hab ich auch nicht.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Tinitus

Zitat: "Deshalb habe ich jetzt mal eine Ubuntu CD gebootet. Die hat keine Fehler gefunden. "

Das stimmt mich nachdenklich!

----------

